
Mobx-state-tree: Opinionated, transactional, MobX-powered state container - guifortaine
https://github.com/mobxjs/mobx-state-tree
======
coltonv
Does anyone out there use MobX in production on a large app and have any
comments on how the experience is? Especially how it scales beyond simple todo
list apps.

~~~
mweststrate
See
[https://github.com/mobxjs/mobx/issues/681#issuecomment-26234...](https://github.com/mobxjs/mobx/issues/681#issuecomment-262348294)
(that thread started only yesterday, so it isn't very long yet), but yes, MobX
is in use in large complex production apps for a long time.

For example in proppy.io, as described here:
[https://blog.wearewizards.io/a-mobx-introduction-and-case-
st...](https://blog.wearewizards.io/a-mobx-introduction-and-case-study)

